# TRIP TO LFS!!! Please look! Good and bad...



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Well it took a lot of time and effort to get these pics to you. So I hope you enjoy as much as I did. I tried to lighten the pics with my editing software for you all. Check it out!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

nemo


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

what is this? I call it ghost fish --until someone IDs it.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

massive


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

massive again


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

unique fish


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

nice


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

pretty


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

plants/animals for sale


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

puffer looking away


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

? looks cool, what kind?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

pretty again


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

i like stripes


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

wtf--ugly--this dude was breathing but never moved. its gross.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Filo said:


> what is this? I call it ghost fish --until someone IDs it.
> [snapback]805558[/snapback]​


Thought it was a Cow fish. LFS had the tank labled with that.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah it's a cow fish. The other "interesting fish" is a lionfish.

Great shots dude, very interesting. Thanks for posting em


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

eel


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

DEAD EEL ---not good.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Filo said:


> puffer looking away
> [snapback]805573[/snapback]​


Dog Face Puffer perhaps?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

the big eel again


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hehe


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

sweet, spots!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

MY FAVORITE FISH OMG! I like it, flat like paper, but has nice movement and color of metal!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

omg


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

this guy is cute


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

some little guys


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

:rasp:


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

omg


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hehe


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

concs


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

arowana


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

BIIIIG FLOWERHORN


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

again


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

cons


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

baby pleco on the sponge


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

baby red devils trying to kill me


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

classic goldfish treatment


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

that ghost fish is a longhorn cowfish, those are lionfish, and those coral frags arent plants... you do know that the last pics arent piranhas, theyre pacus...

that lfs needs to liven up their sw setups, so bland


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I thought red devils this old should be seperated


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

classic betta treatment


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

more coral


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

tuuuurtles


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

wow. this page just fucked up my comp lol

and neither of the fish you labeled as cons are cons... the first ones are frontosas and the second ones are buttikoferis


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Well thats all folks. They had room for the bigger fish that I saw. Some of the bad things were dead fish that were being eaten by the others. Such as that eel--dont worry tho, I told the manager, and he himself cleaned it ASAP while I was there. I dont like how they had the bigger red devils together, they were attacking each other the entire time i was there. Other than that it was a decent store.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> wow. this page just fucked up my comp lol
> 
> and neither of the fish you labeled as cons are cons... the first ones are frontosas and the second ones are buttikoferis
> 
> ...


They were labeled cons, I cant id for sh*t tho haha. Thanks for correcting me. Yeah the page has like 1 billion mega pixels of pictures.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

illnino said:


> that ghost fish is a longhorn cowfish, those are lionfish, and those coral frags arent plants... you do know that the last pics arent piranhas, theyre pacus...
> that lfs needs to liven up their sw setups, so bland
> [snapback]805658[/snapback]​


Yeah I know they are pacus, but I like how thick they were. And those SW setups are blah, but they are clean at least. heh.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

*Nice pics... what pixel is the camera.. Some photos are really blurry!!







*


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

lwrlevel said:


> *Nice pics... what pixel is the camera.. Some photos are really blurry!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Its 4 mega pixel. But when I zoom a lot and the fish moves, its blurry, and if I lighten up the picture in the software, that can distort the pic a little. The camera is OK...but its not a good quality camera. I will get a new one in a couple months.*


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

The shots of the turtles and baby red devils are very very good.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

great store pics agian
but u know now with this updated server u can post multiple pics in one post
just click add this attachment button


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Okay, smoke is coming out of my computer. Decided to add "LOAD WARNING" as a subtitle. Cool pix.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

lolol was the load that bad? haha...sorry

Twitcho, ur good at pics and such, --why are the baby red devil pics/turtle pics good?


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

sweet pics


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Filo said:


> lolol was the load that bad? haha...sorry
> 
> Twitcho, ur good at pics and such, --why are the baby red devil pics/turtle pics good?
> [snapback]806223[/snapback]​


Hrm, tough to say what specifically makes them good, it's more that the style of the photo matches the subject in the red devil picture. The very soft lines and smooth water from the lower shutter speed works very well with the baby cichlids. It just goes well together to present them as babies and wouldn't really work with say, a full size dovii or something mean and not "cute".

The turtles I like because it is both very clear and also because the use of light and shadow is very interesting to look at. Because of the lighting the subject (turtles) are brought into focus and attention is drawn to them, while the unnecessary parts of the shot (the enclosure) are almost un-noticed. That's just my thoughts, I'm really not a good photography critique person, but those two both struck me as being stand out great shots.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

damn my computer had a hard time with all the pics and i have cable.
Nice shots


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

the grinch said:


> damn my computer had a hard time with all the pics and i have cable.
> Nice shots
> [snapback]806634[/snapback]​


Yeah, I've got cable too. Maybe someone somewhere with dialup just has a puddle of silicone where there computer once was!

That's a cool way to do the coral frags, but I prefer natural settings, yes even in a lfs...


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

i also have cable and this took longer then usual


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

Filo said:


> MY FAVORITE FISH OMG! I like it, flat like paper, but has nice movement and color of metal!
> [snapback]805612[/snapback]​


called a look down fish, caugt a coupple in the bahamas form the bow of my boat.

Any, is there one fish in the store you didnt take a picture of


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

The ugly looking fish is a stone fish i belive, and yes thats a longhorned cow fish, aka horned box puffer.


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

An LFS near me has a room sized tank with I think 6 lookdown fish in it. They are the size of a average sized person's torso. HUGE! The tank is at least 10' x 10' x 10'. They also have 2 lemon sharks (I think) in a 10000 gallon pond. The grandfather of the owner is rich as all get out and loves fish and his grandson(the owner). I'll get some pics next time I go.


----------

